

Show HN: The reverse package manager - spiceapps
https://github.com/spiceapps/cupboard

======
heyrhett
I would expect a reverse package manager to be something that somehow screws
up, disorganizes, or otherwise injects entropy into my packages.

------
shaggyfrog
I would like to see the "why" expanded on a bit more. Lay out the use case
clearly and sell me on the benefits. Especially if I have to install two other
pieces of software to get this to work.

~~~
spiceapps
Thanks for the feedback. The "why" section is definitely on my radar. Also,
I'll eventually port this over to either ruby, or c++. I know it's kind of a
pain to have to install node.js, and NPM.

------
pbiggar
I think this does the same as mr (<http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/mr/>), though
mr supports repository formats than just git at the moment.

------
burgerbrain
You seem to have checked in a '.DS_Store' there. A good example of why you
should explicitly add files, not use wildcards. ;)

~~~
spiceapps
eh, I'm lazy. Removed it - thanks for noticing that.

